# Code issues involving grey water systems



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone installing grey water systems on this site? If so, are your inspectors looking hard at your installs and what are they looking for and/or finding?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cross connection and improper venting would be the big two, followed by proper pipe labeling and shutoff valves.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Mass. title 5 Regs*

Grey water can be discharged almost anywhere,no pit/cesspool needed in Mass.
..
BUT there title 5 Blackwater/ Septic Regs are the tighest in the nation!..
If you dodnt know this already but all most ALL new plumbing/fire/energy conservation codes START in Massachsetts..Thanks Uncle Teddy!!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

In CA, and around my parts...it's difficult to understand what they want. A lot of regs that make no sense to me yet but not many guys are doing it ligit. Lots of red tape


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is some of Oregon's reclaimed water section, check it out, I am not sure it would apply in your case but it has some good info for guidelines and may give you some good insight to your jurisdiction. Ron the Plumber may have some god info on it too.

http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/programs/plumbing/2008_opsc/Chapter_16_Pt_II.pdf




Plumbus said:


> Anyone installing grey water systems on this site? If so, are your inspectors looking hard at your installs and what are they looking for and/or finding?


----------

